# Conference on Young Earth Creationism and Presuppositionalism



## Loopie (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi everyone. I recently watched a debate that took place at Southern Evangelical Seminary regarding Young Earth Creationism and Presuppositionalism. The three speakers were Richard Howe, Jason Lisle, and Scott Oliphint. 

It was a very interesting discussion that focused primarily on the Classical Evidentialist method of apologetics and the Presuppositional method of apologetics (with some focus on 6 Day Creationism). There also was a great discussion on the relationship between General Revelation and Special Revelation.

I just wanted to get your thoughts on this debate, and what you think were some of the strong points (or weak points) of the various positions. By the way, I understand if this thread gets moved to the Apologetics section of the discussion board. It was difficult trying to determine where to start this thread due to the fact that the debate topics did not seem very related (Creationism and Apologetic Method?).

YOUNG EARTH PRESUPPOSITIONALISM on Vimeo


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 27, 2013)

I thought the philosopher had no place at the table in the discussions and was simply an exercise in poisoning the well.


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Nov 30, 2013)

Well I just watched it, and I also watched Jason Lisle and Ken Ham on the Ankerberg show from I think 2006, and compared to that, this one was way more edifying, and that one was far more of a poisoned well. The Ankerberg one the moderator was Ankerberg himself and was clearly on the opposite side and Ken and Jason were cut off constantly. So I really liked this format even was more fair. I am a huge Jason Lisle fan so I'm really glad this was brought to my attention. I think Jason was right that it should have been two different debates though, one on presupp, the other on young earth. I really want to read the article they were talking about in there, oh and I thought Howe was funny. Oliphant was fired up, I want to listen to more of him now, he was in preaching mode, loved that! I had never heard Howe before and he had some interesting philosophical insight. Oliphant is someone I really respect and I do believe Oliphant and Lisle's presupp arguments were superior. I wanted to hear more on Oliphant's old earth thoughts just for curiosity sake since he is quiet brilliant, even though I am a young earther. When Oliphant said to get Bavink's four volume 'Reformed Dogmatics' and it will change your life, I was sold! Too bad I can't afford them lol. I wish I could recall some more specifics on the arguments themselves, it was kinda a strange all over the place format. Lisle did go rapid fire for a moment on thorns, and how even if you could prove the old age day theory they don't line up with secular sciences fossil records of when certain species were at on what day in the Genesis account. I think the crux of it was Howes semi~non sola scriptura view, which I wish they would have spent more time refuting what he was saying about not being able to interpret the scriptures without an outside hermeneutic. He kept bringing up Galileo and anthropomorphisms for God and when do you know which is literal and which is metaphorical, the "spirit" passages or the anthropomorphic passages. I think they refuted it but they could have gone more in-depth. Let me listening through a bit of it again and I'll say more because I think there was something Howe said that semi~stumped me.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 30, 2013)

Get the full view of Oliphant here:
Amazon.com: Covenantal Apologetics: Principles and Practice in Defense of Our Faith eBook: K. Scott Oliphint, William Edgar: Kindle Store


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Nov 30, 2013)

Does that cover his views on old earth or just presupp?


----------

